# Из истории болезни



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

*Заключительный клинический диагноз:* ДДЗП. Компрессионно-ишемическая нейропатия L5 корешка слева, S1 справа. Выраженный болевой синдром. Грыжи дисков L3-4, L4-5, протрузияL5-S1.

*Диагностические исследования:*
На серии МР-томограммп/крестцового отдела позвоночника без объемных образований. На фоне выпрямления поясничного лордоза определяются дегенеративные изменения межпозвонковых дисков L1-S1 со снижением их высоты, краевыми костными разрастаниями по передней и задней поверхностям тел позвонков, эрозии замыкательных пластинок тел L1-3,5 позвонков за счет мелких грыж «шморля», признаки жировой дегенерации соприкасающихся поверхностей тел L5, S1. 

На уровне L3-4 пролябирование диска кзади до 4,5 мм, компремирующего передние отделы дурального мешка, суживающего межпозвонковые отверстия. На уровне L4-5 пролябирование диска в просвет позвоночного канала кзади до 6 мм и книзу до 12 мм, компремирующего дуральный мешок, левые корешки L5, суживающего межпозвонковые отверстия. На уровне L5-S1 состояние после операции, пролябирование диска по дуге большого радиуса кзади и влево до 4 мм, компремирующего дуральный мешок. На уровне S3 периневральная киста слева до 26х12 мм. 

Деформирующий артроз межпозвонковых сочленений в виде субхондрального склероза, суставных фасеток, небольших краевых костных разрастаний.

Заключение: МРТ картина распространенного остеохондроза, деформирующего спондилоартроза, медианной грыжи диска L3-4, левосторонней медиально-парамедиальной, секвестрированной грыжи диска L4-5, протрузии диска L5-S1, арахноидальной, периневральной кисты конского хвоста.

*Проведенное  лечение:* в/в дексон, эуфиллин, хлорид калия, сульфат магния, витамин В12, анальгин, димедрол, лазикс, манит.

Январь 1997 г - операция, частичная гемиляминэктомия  L5-S1 справа, задняя дискоэктомия L5-S1.

Кажется, ничего не забыла.


----------



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

А, еще не описала почему попала в больницу.

Начались боли примерно 4 ноября. К 9 ноября стали невыносимыми. Было крайне тяжело ходить. Поясница как-то  вроде и не болела, боль была левой в ягодице, бедре, икре, переход на подъем. Потеря чувствительности, онемение большого пальца на ноге. Каждые 4 часа - приступы примерно на час-полтора дикой боли.

Начиналось так - ягодица - разрывается, пульсирует изнутри и горит огнём так, что слезы сами текут, затем тоже самое на бедре и так далее, пока не дойдет до стопы. Ложилась в позу зародыша и ждала пока отболит все, скрипя зубами. Обезболивающие не помогали никакие. Пробовала кетанов, найз, анальгин, и т.д.

14 ноября легла по экстренной. После первой же капельницы стало легче, приступы стали не так выражены. Всего сделали 12 капельниц. Анальгин с димедролом на ночь кололи. Выписали 28 ноября. Уже могла потихоньку ходить, в общем, стало полегче Пропила мильгамму, трентал, мидокалм курсом в 20 дней. Перешла на сабельник. Через 2 недели приема сабельника вдруг вообще полегчало Продолжаю его все равно пить.


----------



## Анатолий (19 Дек 2006)

Реабилитационные мероприятия Вам назначали? 
Опишите их, будет интересно нам и посетителям форума.


----------



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

*Анатолий* , как странно бы это не прозвучало, но не назначили.

По порядку:
Выписали из больницы, рекомендовав таблетки пропить. Что я и сделала. ЛФК, физиотерапию - на поликлинику. В поликлинике -бред, который и может быть в поликлинике  Мне даже в карточке написали - грыжа диска L5-S1 yahoo и всё. А дальше так-
-что принимаете?
-то и то
-правильно, продолжайте.

Посему я сама себе назначила упражнения и правила поведения.
Вот теперь у вас всех здесь получаю консультации


----------



## Анатолий (19 Дек 2006)

Уважаемая, Ell!
В разделе « Физическая реабилитация» приведены многие гимнастические упражнения.
Просмотрите пожалуйста  раздел АПФУ- аутопсихофизические упражнения.
Я Вам рекомендую  АПФУ- на уровне таза. Это поможет в дальнейшей реабилитации и создания мышечного корсета.


----------



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

Спасибо, *Анатолий*  
Да, я выполняю эти упражнения.


----------



## Кронмед (20 Дек 2006)

Ell написал(а):
			
		

> *Январь 1997 г - операция, частичная гемиляминэктомия  L5-S1 справа, задняя дискоэктомия L5-S1.
> *


*
Непонятно! А как же секвестр?:
" секвестрированной грыжи диска L4-5..." его не удаляли? тогда что с ним? Где он болтается?*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2006)

Секвестр новый

Левосторонняя медиально-парамедиальная, секвестрированная грыжа диска L4-5 - это сейчас.

Частичная гемиляминэктомия L5-S1 справа, задняя дискоэктомия L5-S1, с удалением той грыжи - это в январье 1997 г.

Многовато, но главное самочувствие, тут вы молодец.


----------



## Кронмед (20 Дек 2006)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Секвестр новый
> 
> Левосторонняя медиально-парамедиальная, секвестрированная грыжа диска L4-5 - это сейчас.
> .


Анатолий рекомендует физическую реабилитацию.
А можно ли???
Мой ответ: НЕТ!!!nono nono nono

Уважаемая, Ell! Восхищаюсь Вами!!!aiwan aiwan aiwan


----------



## Ell (20 Дек 2006)

*Кронмед*, спасибо  
Жить-то буду? nea 
А! Это слово "секвестированная"? Там просто не видно букв было  это что такое? Совсем плохо?  
А та, которая медиальная грыжа L3-4, легче, чем эта L4-5?
По поводу упражнений - я не напрягаюсь, аккуратно делаю и очень выборочное. Пешком ходить - это ж тоже физкультура  А вот физиотерапию  совсем не хочу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2006)

Посмотрите пример доктора Зинчука, в этой части форума.
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum24/thread546.html

Из личного опыта. При секвестрированной грыже, до 25% выявленных случаев (множество не дошло до врача, или ещё не сделали томографию, и самочувствие позволяет им тянуть) проходит (консервируется) без оперативного вмешательства.


----------



## Ell (20 Дек 2006)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо, я прочла.
Меня вот что интересует. Сейчас сформулирую вопрос просто:
Я понимаю так, что мои грыжи L3-4  и  L4-5-разного плана. Так? 
А лечить их можно одинаково?


----------



## Ell (25 Дек 2006)

А еще я поняла одну простую вещь

*КАК* лечить грыжи-не знает никто.

Однако, эти знания не должны мешать бороться.

Просто...иногда...так сильно устаешь от борьбы....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2006)

Ell написал(а):


> Я понимаю так, что мои грыжи L3-4  и  L4-5-разного плана. Так?
> А лечить их можно одинаково?



Одного плана, но в разной стадии.
Их лечение отличается только одним - в L3-4 мануальную терапию делать можно, а в L4-5 - нет. (Пусть меня осудят доктора, но это высший класс мануальной терапии, и слава богу, что это делают не все.)



Ell написал(а):


> А еще я поняла одну простую вещь
> 
> *КАК* лечить грыжи-не знает никто.....



Во многом не согласен. Знаем и можем. Не со 100 процентной эффективностью, но можем.



> Однако, эти знания не должны мешать бороться.
> 
> Просто...иногда...так сильно устаешь от борьбы



Я не умею корчить рожицы, чтобы Вас подбодрить. Но попробую подбодрить по врачебному: Всё будет хорошо. У меня есть пациент - космонавт с грыжей, без операции, и летает.
И есть три летчика, после операции, и летают.
И, как кто-то просился играть на скрипке, так и Вы будете летать. 

Всё будет хорошо. 
И сразу с Новым Годом!!!!aiwan :drinks: yahoo, а утром :inlove: , а будет


----------



## Ell (27 Дек 2006)

Еще раз спасибо, *Доктор*  
Летать мы все, конечно, будем, с парашютом вот прыгать уже не придется nea 

Просто с переходом на темп вальса появилось незаполненное жизненное пространство furious Надо найти новые дела и интересы, вот и всё. Чем, собственно, и занимаюсь. Но в процессе адаптации к новым способам активной жизни бывают вот такие сбои настроения  Сложно еще перестроиться с рок-н-рола на вальс  

Кстати...я вот Артру купила. Хочу после Нового года начать пить полным курсом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2006)

Употребляю каждые полгода, в каждый год. Доволен. Иногда перерывы побольше, иногда поменьше, начинаю, когда появляются боли в коленном суставе, на 2-ой недели, боль уходит.


----------



## ssv (27 Дек 2006)

А что это за Артра такая? Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее...


----------



## Ell (27 Дек 2006)

*ssv* :Артра - это хондропротектор. Мне сказали, что лучшее из всего имеющегося. Там хондроитина 500 и 500 глюкозамина.  В иных препаратах хондроитина меньше. Эти вещества  участвуют в биосинтезе соединительной ткани, предотвращают процессы разрушения хряща и стимулируют регенерацию хрящевой ткани. Что по сути должно привести к положительному результату, а там-посмотрим  

Принимать надо долгое время, в моем случае 3 месяца, перерыв на месяц и еще 3 месяца приема.

Даже удивилась, что *Доктор Ступин* таблетки пьет :blush200:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2006)

А, что врачи не люди?. Болезни у всех одинаковые, важно в какой они стадии, и какова работоспособность на фоне болезни. За 8 лет, 12 мм. превратились в оссифицированные 6 мм, обострения не чаще 1-2 раза в год, в объёме 1-3 дней боли без потери работоспособности. 

Неплохо!!!


----------



## Ell (28 Дек 2006)

*Доктор*, good good good 
Просто доктора - они ж...как ангелы...вот и удивляешься, что тоже могут иметь болячки...nea 

А что вот Доктор Ступин думает о солевых ванночках и примочках? (для снятия боли несильной)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2006)

Примочка на всю спину, и ванночка во всё тело.

Лечебные ванны - Да!
Компрессы с лекарственными препаратами на болевое место - Да!


----------



## Ell (6 Янв 2007)

Вот.
Конкретный вопрос помогли сформулировать:

Какой наиболее уязвленный фрагмент в моем пояснично-крестцовом? (по диагнозу с учётом операции и последующей протрузии там же)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2007)

Это смотреть надо!!!:blush200: 

Думаю, не надо их разделять и лечить комплексно. Все равно мануальную терапию на 2 нижних ПДС Вам делать нельзя (для врачей - если и можно, то в пределах функциональности патологического болока-чем не тема для докторской !umnik ).
Сейчас, я бы поставил себе задачу:
1. Как можно дольше без обострений.
2. Как можно лучше ускорить процесс "рассасывания", фиброзирования и склерозирования.
3. Как можно больше натренировать организм к новому стереотипу движений, без использования пораженных ПДС.

Попробуйте сами и приглашаю врачей расписать методы под каждую задачу. Можно и задачи уточнить. Сформировать задачи, методы, методики. Вот и пособие, а клинику Бобыря призвать к оплате, зря что ли Мы её рекламу работаем. Вот это задачка.


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

Мануальную мне категорически не рекомендуют неврологи и нейрохирурги. А я вот думаю...может и стоит?...

Но получается так,что нет пока специалистов в гордом Санкт-Петербурге, которым я могла бы довериться дабы не сделать хуже.

Соответственно, вывод - делать "по врубу" и будь что будет  
И слушать всех вас 

Давайте я буду заочным подопытным кроликом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2007)

Мануалную терапию на пораженных ПДС - делать нельзя. На здоровых - можно! Очень осторожно!


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

Таким образом, напрашивается вывод - лучше вообще не делать мануальную терапию, чтобы не рисковать.
Так, *Доктор*?


----------



## Ell (9 Янв 2007)

И снова про *Артру *...... 
5-ый день приёма. Дышу через раз...ибо то не хочется, то вдох-выдох отдает везде и всюду ...nea  
А в инструкции ни слова про побочки...
Остается верить *Доктору Ступину*, что это реакция организма и всё пройдет...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2007)

Мануальную терапию на 2 нижних ПДС Вам делать нельзя, выше можно.
Сейчас, Вы выполняете задачу:

2. Как можно лучше ускорить процесс "рассасывания", фиброзирования и склерозирования.

Реакция неадекватная. Обычно, учитывая усиление болевого синдрома, проводим пробную отмену препарата. Попробуйте убрать препарат и если боль купируется в течени 3-5 дней, то это, скорее всего, реакция на препарат. Затем лучше начинать с меньшей дозы и урежения приема.

Такая реакция нетипична. Основными причинами обострений, всё таки, являются механические факторы, проконтролируйте и их.

Добавлено через 19 минут 
Держитесь, не расстраивайте меня.


----------



## Ell (10 Янв 2007)

Ну что Вы, *Доктор*! 
Конечно же, держусь   У меня всегда неадекватные (или нетипичные) реакции, потому и не удивляюсь даже. 

Что я думаю - пропить до недели все же. Если ничего не изменится,то,  действительно, попробую отменить. И тогда точно станет всё ясно. А может, и правда, доза не для меня...

Механические воздействия напрочь отметаю. У меня Ваши слова про "*темп вальса*" постоянно в голове  Но я прослежу все же...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2007)

Зато другая радость, таблетку можно рушить как Вам захочеться. Просто ломаете на несколько частей. Думаю от этого Вам сразу полегчает. 

Добавлено через 7 минут 
Пожалуйста. Сообщайте об успехах.


----------



## ssv (10 Янв 2007)

Еll, вы наверное читали это, а для других вот небольшая справка:

*Артра - описание, противопоказания, применение*


Латинское название: Artra 
Фармакологические группы: Корректоры метаболизма костной и хрящевой ткани 


Применение: Остеоартроз I-III степени. 

Противопоказания: Гиперчувствительность, фенилкетонурия, выраженные нарушения функции почек. 

Применение при беременности и кормлении грудью: Не рекомендуется при беременности. На время лечения следует прекратить грудное вскармливание. 

Побочные действия: Глюкозамин: нарушения функции ЖКТ (боль в эпигастрии, метеоризм, диарея/запор), головокружение, кожные аллергические реакции. Хондроитин: аллергические реакции. 

Взаимодействие: Повышает абсорбцию тетрациклинов, уменьшает действие полусинтетических пенициллинов. Совместим с НПВС и глюкокортикоидами. 

Передозировка: Случаи передозировки неизвестны. Лечение: промывание желудка, симптоматическая терапия. 

Способ применения и дозы: Внутрь, взрослым и детям старше 15 лет - по 1 табл. 2 раза в день в течение 3 первых недель, затем по 1 табл. 1 раз в сутки в течение последующих недель и месяцев. Устойчивый лечебный эффект достигается при приеме не менее 6 мес. ​


----------



## Ell (10 Янв 2007)

*ssv*, да, конечно, читала. Фенилкетонурии, выраженных нарушений функции почек у себя не выявляла пока nea  Невыраженных тоже не выявляла. В побочках ничего особенного не усмотрела, самое, вроде бы, обычное. Посему со спокойной душой стала пить. 

Эксперимент прерван. Ибо сегодня ночью болело всё, что может болеть, а также то,что не могло nea Не спала.
Радовало одно- правая нога, потерявшая чувствительность еще после первой операции, решила тоже дать о себе знать. Что ж. Возможно, когда-нибудь Артра поможет так,что оживёт всё  

Так что 10 таблеток (по 2 каждый день) пропиты. Делаю перерыв. Посмотрю как буду себя чувствовать. А потом надо что-то решать с дозой.
Вероятно, у меня та самая гиперчувствительность.  И, скорее всего, не моя доза.

*Доктор Ступин*, я в дальнейшем на неделю 1 таблетку делить буду . Представляете какая экономия ? yahoo yahoo yahoo


----------



## ssv (10 Янв 2007)

Ell, таблетки таблетками, а вы упражнения делаете? Сколько времени вы уделяете им в день?


----------



## Ell (10 Янв 2007)

*ssv*, а как же без упражнений? Конечно, регулярно. И обязательные 4 км в день пешком.


----------



## ssv (10 Янв 2007)

Я только что свои 5 оттопал... тяжеловато.... не в смысле боли - ее нет, а просто усталость.


----------



## Ell (10 Янв 2007)

Ходить мне совсем не тяжело. Даже сейчас с реакцией на Артру   Сидеть сложно...а приходится... 
Вообще, мне ходьба очень нравится, ибо бегать я уже не рискую. Единственная проблема - следить за тем, чтобы не ускоряться и плавненько передвигаться 

Добавлено через 22 часа 9 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пожалуйста. Сообщайте об успехах.



На данную минуту могу с уверенностью сказать, что это - *реакция на Артру*. Вот такая незадача...nea 

*Доктор Ступин*, так что не расстраивайтесь, механических факторов не было  

А это означает, что *всё будет хорошо* good


----------



## Ell (16 Янв 2007)

Ну вот. Сегодня первый день не одевала корсет. Провела весь день без него. Отшлёпала даже 6 км, отсидела в транспорте и на работе. И нормальненько   А это означает, что прогресс на лицо  

Поскользнулась, в Питере нынче гололед был, спину не повредила. Что-то выработалось в ногах, похоже, что не дает спине резкие движения делать, вообщем, какие-то иные мышцы стали работать. Даже не успела осмыслить и понять, ибо все как-то быстро и естественно произошло


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2007)

Слава Богу! (про Артру).
Слава характеру! (про результаты)


----------



## Alex74 (17 Янв 2007)

Если кто сможет ответить, буду благодарен за ответ..

Возник вопрос касательного данного препарата (АРТРА), на сколько он целесообразен, (например) при пост-травматической протрузии 3мм L5-S1.. 3-х месячной давности.

И, хотелось бы еще раз уточнить полное название препарата (см. ссылку) - верна ли она.

http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?ar...0&reqtext=%C0%F0%F2%F0%E0%3A%3A4482705&&isu=2

Еще раз благодарю за ответ.


----------



## Ell (17 Янв 2007)

*Доктор Ступин*, и Вам спасибо  А с Артрой я еще поэкспериментирую.Пусть только время пройдет, потом начну дозу подбирать.

*lavrss*, я пыталась начать пить вот такую Артру 
http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?ar...0&reqtext=%E0%F0%F2%F0%E0%3A%3A4482705&&isu=2
У меня пошла жуткая реакция, пить перестала. Вероятно, доза не моя. 
Если Вы внимательно прочтете хотя бы эту тему, то увидите обсуждение Артры и мнения. Вкратце же скажу, что 
*Доктор Ступин* - "за" , *Кронмед* - "против", *я* -дала нетипичную реакцию.


----------



## Ell (26 Янв 2007)

Прошло 2 месяца как я выписалась из больницы. На сегодняшний день абсолютно бескорсетная жизнь. Хожу - без него. Сижу - без него. Про "жизнь в темпе вальса" вспоминаю с трудом  , но всё же пытаюсь контролировать движения.

Ложиться под капельницы в феврале, как советовал лечащий невролог, пока не собираюсь, думаю, воспользуюсь второй рекомендацией - через полгода.

*Резюме* - хочешь жить - умей бороться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2007)

!!!:drinks: !!!yahoo !!!:inlove: !!!:blush200: !!! Контроль состояния!!!


----------



## Ell (26 Янв 2007)

*Доктор*, через ГОД апплодировать будем  

Я точно знаю одну вещь - без *ВАС ВСЕХ*, я бы не справилась.... 

*СПАСИБО*!!!


----------



## Helen (27 Янв 2007)

Ell, мы все рады за Вас! 

И благодарны за чуткость и внимательность ко всем!


----------



## Ell (27 Янв 2007)

Уважаемая *Helen*!
Спасибо Вам за теплые слова.

На самом деле, если бы лет 10 назад существовал подобный сайт с консультациями вас всех, не знаю, была бы у меня операция  

Ну да....что даётся, через то и проходим же, во благо 

И да дадут Небеса силы всем и терпения в таком важном деле, как борьба за здоровье.


----------



## Alex74 (29 Янв 2007)

Присоединюсь к благодарностям :inlove: 
Недооценить пользу этого форума людям с дефектами позвоночника я думаю будет сложно,good  и особенно большой респект и благодарность всем врачам, которые помогают намечать курс решения данных проблем..:drinks:


----------



## Кронмед (31 Янв 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> И да дадут Небеса силы всем и терпения в таком важном деле, как борьба за здоровье.


А можно я эту фразу присвою себе в подпись? Заранее спасибо!aiwan aiwan aiwan


----------



## Ell (31 Янв 2007)

*Кронмед*, Вы, определенно, собираете сборник моих фраз good 
Дарю :inlove:


----------



## Ell (11 Фев 2007)

Вот что интересно. Обратила внимание, что последнее время меня абсолютно перестали беспокоить погодные перепады. Ощущение, что и не болело ничего  
Это, кстати, произошло  после 2-го курса сабельника.


----------



## Кронмед (11 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Вот что интересно. Обратила внимание, что последнее время меня абсолютно перестали беспокоить погодные перепады. Ощущение, что и не болело ничего
> Это, кстати, произошло  после 2-го курса сабельника.


А может это предчувствие весны?


----------



## Ell (11 Фев 2007)

*Кронмед*, уважаемый! aiwan aiwan aiwan 
Не перестаю удивляться Вашему умозрительному процессу yahoo 
Да. *Влюбленность* тоже *на пользу*. Не отрицаю.


----------



## Кронмед (17 Фев 2007)

Ell! А как Вам сегодняшний перепад погоды? Почему Вас не видно?  :cray:


----------



## Ell (17 Фев 2007)

А у нас перепад? Может я из-за этого третий день, как сурок, сплю и сплю?  
Ничего не болит (тьфу 3 раза), но глаза не открыть


----------



## Кронмед (18 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> А у нас перепад? Может я из-за этого третий день, как сурок, сплю и сплю?
> Ничего не болит (тьфу 3 раза), но глаза не открыть


Было -11, а сейчас  +1,5.
А ещё у меня были пациенты, которые чуть ли не комой furious на полную луну реагировали.


----------



## Ell (18 Фев 2007)

В полнолуние я не сплю как раз  В детстве вообще лунатила.
Это хорошо, что полтора в плюс, весна ж скоро good


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Собираюсь снова начать пить Артру по схеме, предложенную *Доктором Ступиным.*

О результатах буду докладывать


----------



## Кронмед (25 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Собираюсь снова начать пить Артру по схеме, предложенную *Доктором Ступиным.*
> 
> О результатах буду докладывать


А что за схема? Плиз!aiwan


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Учитывая мою реакцию, *Доктор* предложил схему
5 по 1/2,
5 по 1, 10 по 2, остальное-по одной.

Как рекомендуют 21 день по 2, потом по 1, мне категорически не подошло сразу.


----------



## Ell (20 Мар 2007)

Не хотела расстраивать* Доктора Ступина*, но сегодня снова зашла речь об Артре.
*Доктор*....У меня снова всё такая же реакция. Я снова бросила... 
Подожду еще


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2007)

М-да.
Осталось выяснить на что реакция: ХОНДРОИТИН СУЛЬФАТ или ГЛЮКОЗАМИН. 

Попробовать принимать только Артру ХОНДРОИТИН СУЛЬФАТ.

А может и не надо испытывать судьбу?


----------



## Ell (20 Мар 2007)

Честно говоря, я бы попробовала...Но денег жаль тратить...Я -такая жмотина, не поверите! (в этом плане)


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Где-то я прочла, что хондроитин задерживает жидкость в организме. Не это ли и дает мне такую реакцию....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2007)

Забудем про Артру.
Это сколько ж надо препарата выпить, чтобы организм почувствовал?


----------



## Ell (29 Мар 2007)

Здравствуйте,*Доктор*, приехали... 
Что значит -"забудем про Артру"???

Я так просто не сдаюсь. У меня еще есть запас для эксперимента. 
По статистике - таких побочек нет. Вот и буду экспериментировать. Это ж не китайская технология, так что...я еще попробую!
Вам же помогает!
Да и не только Вам, по отзывам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2007)

Осталось выяснить на что реакция: ХОНДРОИТИН СУЛЬФАТ или ГЛЮКОЗАМИН. 

Попробовать принимать только Артру ХОНДРОИТИН СУЛЬФАТ.


----------



## Ell (29 Мар 2007)

Ну ёлки-палки...
Поясните, почему не глюкозамин тогда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2007)

А я не видел Артру - глюкозамин. А брать с другой фирмы - нарушение эксперимента.


----------



## Ell (30 Мар 2007)

Мне тут мысль пришла в голову...А если Артру на фоне сабельника попринимать?

Что Вы, *Доктор*, думаете по поводу подобного эксперимента?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2007)

Думаю Артра для вас исключена, как результат индивидуальной непереносимости.


----------



## Ell (23 Май 2007)

Я в задумчивости.
Произошла какая-то ерунда. Проснулась с ощущением синяка на позвоночнике. То есть боль такая, как на месте ушиба бывает. Если наклониться, то один позвонок чуть припухший и вправо от него вот это неприятное ощущение. Точно знаю, что не падала, не ударялась, не спотыкалась и т.д.
Среди ночи проснулась на спине, полагаю, что так спала несколько часов. Что весьма странно. Может быть належала это место просто?
Решила мазать Долобене...
Вообщем, вопрос - что делать? Подержать под контролем или ...?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2007)

Долобене+противовоспалительные+мочегонное+корсет при любых движениях Всё 5 дней.


----------



## Ell (23 Май 2007)

Спасибо, *Доктор*. Чай мочегонный еще с утра заварила.
И утром же выпила сабельник. Как думаете, достаточно? Или посерьезнее что попить?
И лежу сегодня  На всякий случай.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2007)

Я  утром потянулся неудачно (оно в принципе уже пару дней намекало) - простелило. Принял ЛЕКАРСТВО, сделал самокоррекцию, одел пояс. Вечером сделаю коррекцию выше больного места, приму лекарство и если боль не уйдет- инфильтрацию зоны пораждения лидокаином с Флостероном. И ещё дня 3-5 на таблетках и в поясе.
За последние 8 лет ни разу не отменил приём.aiwan


----------



## Ell (23 Май 2007)

Ну благо моя работа позволяет мне не ходить на неё  
Всё же грешу на то, что умудрилась спать на спине....
Как думаете, *Доктор*, массажик легкий поделать или пока лучше не беспокоить?
Ну а всякие лидокаины, новокаины, ультракаины и т.п. мне категорически нельзя  
Что интересно, боль именно как от ушиба. Глубже не болит, в ногу не отдает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2007)

Скорее всего подвижность в спондилоартрозном и склерозно изменённом ПДС. Убрать подвижность в больном месте (пояс), увеличить выше и ниже (массаж, коррекция), снять воспаление в зоне поражения.


----------



## Ell (23 Май 2007)

ОК! Будем работать над этой ерундой


----------



## Helen (24 Май 2007)

> Чай мочегонный еще с утра заварила.
> И утром же выпила сабельник. Как думаете, достаточно? Или посерьезнее что попить?



Я думаю, это не даст достаточного мочегонного эффекта, если не фуросемид на 3 дня, то хотя бы гипотиазид по 25 мг. А Вы почувствовали  эффект сегодня?


----------



## Ell (24 Май 2007)

*Helen*, да я боюсь что-то более сильное принимать. Давление и так низкое. К вечеру решила нимулид принять и мильгамму.
Встала сегодня почти как новая  Остаточные явления сохранились слегка. Надеюсь, это все же от лежания на спине.
На всякий случай с утра еще нимулид выпила. Думаю, что дней 5 его пропью. Мильгамму тоже. И снова заварила чай.
Всё будет хорошо


----------



## Кронмед (24 Май 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> На всякий случай с утра еще нимулид выпила.


Осторожно, мой Котик! Этот препарат миелотоксичен!


----------



## Ell (24 Май 2007)

*Кронмед*, ладно, завтра еще таблетку съем на всякий случай и хватит  Наверное, зря я вообще запаниковала....:blush200:


----------



## Кронмед (24 Май 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Кронмед*, ладно, завтра еще таблетку съем на всякий случай и хватит  Наверное, зря я вообще запаниковала....:blush200:


Мой Котик! вы бы фотку прислали того места, которое опухло. Я бы сказал своё мнение.


----------



## Ell (24 Май 2007)

Так а нет ничего уже. Посмотрела прямо сейчас в зеркало. Только шрам и спинка


----------



## Ell (26 Май 2007)

Я снова в задумчивости.
Спина не болит, но сегодня с самого утра, на протяжении всего дня, наблюдается отёчность. Особенно на верхних веках заметная. Крема не помогают.
Три дня пила нимулид и  мильгамму по 1 таблетке утром. Мочегонный чай.
Режим питания и питья - обычный. Всё остальное - в норме. 
Вот и думаю...Мильгамма могла дать подобное?


----------



## Helen (26 Май 2007)

Не должна вроде (насчет мильгамма). 
Небольшая отечность может быть связана с гормональным циклом. Другая довольно частая причина - гипотиреоз (иногда даже еще с нормальными цифрами т3, т4, ттг). 
Может быть аллергический отек на что-либо...
Почки, конечно, могут давать - но не думаю, что что-либо из этого (кроме первого предположения) может быть у Вас.


----------



## Ell (26 Май 2007)

*Hellen*, по идеи - овуляция. 
Анализирую уже часов 10, не могу найти причину  Все органы, гормоны, щитовидка и т.п. у меня в норме и никогда ничего не было...
А веки такие, что в очках темных сегодня ходила машину забирать с сервиса  
У меня бывали незначительные отеки по утрам над глазами. Но это, когда мало спишь, всю ночь пьешь жидкость и сидишь у компа. Но они проходили моментально, при первых же мерах по их устранению. Сегодня - иное.
Плюнуть и просто продолжать мочегонный чай пить?


----------



## Helen (26 Май 2007)

По признаку в течении 1 дня, конечно, ни о чем судить нельзя. Может, просто накануне как следует отметили день города?

Или просто жидкости слишком много выпили (да в период овуляции).

Думая, пока, действительно, кроме мочегонного чая, только наблюдение.


----------



## Ell (26 Май 2007)

Не, я вообще алкоголь не пью нынче. Тем более с нимулидом  
И на ночь не пила воды много, это точно.
ОК, буду наблюдать 

Добавлено через 3 минуты 
Единственное объяснение пока нашла - это укус пчелы в бедро. Но я эриус выпила. Правда, не сразу. И с момента укуса прошло часов 15. Но...кто знает...посмотрю, вообщем, как дело пойдет.


----------



## Helen (26 Май 2007)

Укус насекомого может дать общую аллергическую реакцию, а параорбитальная клетчатка - самая нежная и чувствительная к избытку жидкости в организме.


----------



## Ell (26 Май 2007)

Спасибо,* Hellen*!
Буду считать, что ничего не случилось, что это погодно-женское и прослежу


----------



## Кронмед (1 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Спасибо,* Hellen*!
> Буду считать, что ничего не случилось, что это погодно-женское и прослежу


Билл Клинтон говорил, что если он с утра опухший, то 
бег помогает принять нормальный вид. Вечером-Моника(жаль нет смайлика сооттветствующего), утром- бег! yahoo yahoo yahoo


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2007)

Не-не...с бегом я завязала...


----------



## Кронмед (1 Июн 2007)

Мой Котик! Согласен! Бег вреден furious даже здоровому позвоночнику! Самая лучшая зарядка - ходьба пешком!good


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2007)

Согласна


----------



## Кронмед (1 Июн 2007)

Как сейчас со здоровьем? :blush200:


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2007)

В каком смысле? Всё в порядке.
Это по какому поводу вдруг вопрос возник, а?  
Ну подумаешь...всего-то полукилограммовый тортик навернула и вина выпила...что ж сразу про здоровье...yahoo


----------



## Кронмед (1 Июн 2007)

Мой Котик! А в честь чего Вы так надрались???:prankster2:


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2007)

Не знаю...сто лет не ела сладкого...а тут ...увидела тортик, слюни потекли... 
Не-не, беременоза нет!


----------



## ALEXEJ (3 Июн 2007)

Я заранее извинился за то, что я мог ошибиться. Картина ясна. Дело дрянь, конечно, но есть одна радость, что это поясничный отдел. Будь чуть повыше, было бы гораздо хуже. 

Скажите, теперь Вы со мной согласитесь, что, имея определенную информацию, вы бы согласились сделать все, чтобы не попасть в такую ситуацию, стоит ли этим заниматься?


----------



## Ell (3 Июн 2007)

*Алексей*, я не соглашусь, что дело - дрянь.
У меня всё в полном порядке  
И не соглашусь с тем, что я не знала о том, что может быть. Потому что всё я прекрасно знала. И, кроме анатомии, еще очень много чего изучала. Так что...


----------



## Ell (27 Сен 2007)

Возник у меня вопрос:
Кто что думает по поводу прыжков на батуте?


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (28 Сен 2007)

Я не ослышилась?
Моё мнение - если хочешь получить обострение - прыгать немедленно!
А если серьёзно, то, действительно, считаю, что подобные эксперементы могут закончится весьма плачевно. Нужно обладать хорошей координацией, мышцы должны работать правильно "на подсознанке". Надо же в момент "приземления" правильно сгруппироваться, даже, если и приземляешься на ноги. Ведь батут - это не прямая и ровная поверхность (да ещё и твёрдая), это всё время изменяющаяся под весом, траектории и углом ...

Риск, конечно, благородное дело...Но ведь бережёного Бог бережёт!


----------



## Ell (28 Сен 2007)

Не ослышались, Наталия   
Я и так год с вальса на тангО! сил больше нет!  
Пока тихонько. Хочу мнения


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (28 Сен 2007)

Я, конечно, поняла смысл вопроса именно от тебя, Ell.
Рада за то, что есть такие рвения. Но, всё же, относилась бы с осторожностью.

Собственно, почему бы и нет! Но, например, (к сожалению) пока не для меня.good


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2007)

По принципу разумности-можно.


----------



## Ell (28 Сен 2007)

Спасибо! 
Я без переборов, это понятно. Почувствую, что не идёт, перестану. Все же картинг пока заброшен. Думаю, он опаснее


----------



## Ell (1 Окт 2007)

Не могу пока для себя определить, но ощущение, что на грудной отдел гораздо сильнее действуют прыжки на батуте, нежели на пояснично - крестцовый.
Плюс, если есть проблемы с плечевыми суставами - тоже почувствуется.
Пока изучаю механику процесса и экспериментирую


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (2 Окт 2007)

Представляю себе Элеонору ,прыгающую у себя дома в гостинной.Покадрово,с изучением механики!...yahoo good


----------



## Ell (2 Окт 2007)

Наталия, а Эльвиру тоже представляете?  Кстати, мысль заснять процесс на пленку была  Именно для более детального изучения


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (2 Окт 2007)

Эльвиру тоже!:p (сори:blush200: )
С Вашими темпами можно через годик парашутным спортом заняться!Тоже думали?


----------



## Ell (2 Окт 2007)

конечно, думала.Давно уже мечтаю о парашюте  Но принцип разумности, думаю, помешает воплотить в жизнь :blush200:


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (2 Окт 2007)

В принципе, любой риск можно,при  желании,свести к минимуму.в данном случае- длительная физ.и информативная подготовка на земле и прыгаем  с опытным инструктором.99% успеха.1% - незапланированная случайность,обстоятельство.Вот этот 1% меня всегда и останавливает,например. 
 Вон , недавно в Китае нашли двух ,оставшихся из нескольких человек , героев.25 дней без еды.Тоже профи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Давно уже мечтаю о парашюте  Но принцип разумности, думаю, помешает воплотить в жизнь :blush200:



Парашют создан для спасения жизни, а не для угробления позвоночника.


----------



## Ell (3 Окт 2007)

После батута болит нижнегрудной отдел, кстати  И ощущение, что сломаны ребра :p


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (3 Окт 2007)

Ч.Т.Д.:p 

Надеюсь,это временно.


----------



## Ell (3 Окт 2007)

временно  Просто заработало то, что обычно не задействовано


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (3 Окт 2007)

Значит,это хорошая подсказка для дальнейшей работы .Сколько времени уделяешь батуту?Я ,конечно,уверена в ответе , но не могу не спросить:до прыжков разогреваем организм?


----------



## Ell (3 Окт 2007)

Естественно  Без разминки какие уж прыжки  А занимаюсь пока 2 раза в неделю. Тренировка 2 часа, но реального времени минут 20 получается. 3 подхода обычно. Больше 15 минут за подход не прыгают  Я до 15 не доросла пока


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (3 Окт 2007)

Тише едешь - дальше будешь!!!


----------



## Ell (5 Окт 2007)

Натали. Моё мнение, что чем тише, тем проблематичнее.
Но! Всё зависит от ситуации.
Одному что-то хорошо, иному -иное...
Не помню толком пословицы "что еврею - смерть...то..."
Или наоборот...:blush200: Вообщем, смысл Вы поняли, определенно.

Вальс пока с боку. Я же и тангО не по полной...Но...умираю я уже без нагрузки...быть может, это и хуже.


----------



## Ell (20 Янв 2008)

Перечитала я свой диагноз и улыбнулась  
Жду очереди на МРТ. Решила сделать контрольку   Что ж....посмотрим!


----------



## Ell (29 Янв 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> *Заключительный клинический диагноз:* ДДЗП. Компрессионно-ишемическая нейропатия L5 корешка слева, S1 справа. Выраженный болевой синдром. Грыжи дисков L3-4, L4-5, протрузияL5-S1.
> 
> *Диагностические исследования:*
> На уровне *L3-4* пролябирование диска кзади *до 4,5 мм*, компремирующего передние отделы дурального мешка, суживающего межпозвонковые отверстия. На уровне *L4-5* пролябирование диска в просвет позвоночного канала *кзади до 6 мм и книзу до 12 мм*, компремирующего дуральный мешок, левые корешки L5, суживающего межпозвонковые отверстия. На уровне *L5-S1 *состояние после операции, пролябирование диска *по дуге большого радиуса кзади и влево до 4 мм*, компремирующего дуральный мешок. На уровне S3 периневральная киста слева до 26х12 мм.
> ...



На сегодня:
*L3-L4* пролабирование диска кзади по дуге большого радиуса *до 4,5 мм *с компрессией переднего субарахноидального пространства, с сужением межпозвонковых отверстий.
*L4-L5* пролабирование диска кзади по дуге большого радиуса *до 7,2 мм* с компрессией переднего субарахноидального пространства, с сужением межпозвонковых отверстий, передне-задний размер позвоночного канала сужен до 13 мм.
*L5-S1* состояние послеоперационного вмешательства, пролабирование диска *кзади и больше вправо до 5 мм* с компрессией переднего субарахноидального пространства, с сужением межпозвонковых отверстий,вероятность компремирования обоих корешков L5.
Деформирующий артроз межпозвонковых сочленений в виде субхондрального склероза суставных фасеток, небольших краевых костных разрастаний, ассимметричные щели дугоотростчатых суставов.Гипертрофия желтой связки.
Протрузии дисков кзади Th11-Th12 - до 3,2 мм, Th12-L1 - до 2,6 мм, L1-L2 - до 2,2 мм.

Ну вот и всё 
Думаю, что насчет вправо - влево они просто попутались, видать кто-то был левшой. А вот куда секвестр потерялся? Кто скажет?


----------

